# My order...



## crnflke (Nov 4, 2005)

I put a big order in yesterday (30520073), and most of it has turned up today, can't complain about the turnaround. :thumb: 

Only thing is that I have no free MF's in there, and a couple of the items were missing, the extractor and 3 dispensing spouts for the gallon products.

Also one of the spray heads, the one I assume to be the chemical resistant one is too tall for the megs spray bottles.

I also purchased a sample of Hyper Dressing from your ebay shop last Thursday, which still hasn't turned up here.

Cheers.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Crnflke!

The offer for Free Microfibers was for February and as you placed the order 2nd March thats why you didnt receive any!!

We did have a bit of a rush on on the Dispensing spouts and are waiting for Meguiars to ship them in with the extractor.. should be early next week....

The spray heads are the ones that we recieve for those bottles and I just tend to push them down a little and then they fit fine 

The Hyper Dressing was sent out last Friday, as you havent got it we can do one of two things.. either send you out a new one today or send it out next week with the balance of your order.... Just let me know what you want to do?


----------



## crnflke (Nov 4, 2005)

The title of the thread in this forum is: "free MF when you spend over £50", which is a little misleading. Also I would have put my order in sooner had you had the products I wanted in stock/on your site (everything mysteriously disappeared the other day!)  Looks like I've been unlucky this time..

Send the hyper dressing with the balance of the order, that's fine.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Crnflke, 

Yes, your right I could see how that could be misleading, so will send you the Microfibers anyway 

The techies were upgrading the server over last week and royaly F***ed it up! I spent 3 days hassling them and it was finally sorted yesterday so cheers for your patience! 

Will do with the Hyper Dressing - Thanks.


----------



## crnflke (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Johnny

Cheers for that, didn't want to be a pain or anything 

Will look forward to receiving the rest of the stuff.


----------



## crnflke (Nov 4, 2005)

Any update on my order?

I'm still waiting on one of the dispensing spouts plus the MF's..


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Crnflke we are too waiting on the dispensing spouts  Been chasing Meguiars up but no joy yet....

If you want a refund bud, just say 

Sorry 

MF's on the way....


----------



## crnflke (Nov 4, 2005)

I could do with one more, this is the problem!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I could do with about 20 more! I will chase em again today!!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Dispensing spouts are here finally!!

Will get the back orders sorted today.


----------



## crnflke (Nov 4, 2005)

At last 

Cheers


----------

